# What is the best computer case (chassis)?



## _Natalia_ (Sep 11, 2007)

I read about this case by Zalman that is totally silent, but keeps the system cool. 
It looks really neat to me, but it got me wondering what the best case out there is.
Of course, this is subjective, I know.

Criterion, in order of importance:

1. It keeps the system nice and cool
2. Its quiet
3. It doesnt involve any water pumps or coolent
4. Its nice-looking

Whats your fave?


----------



## Smartech (Aug 20, 2007)

403 on the link


Well the case itself doesn't make noise, its the fans on the hardware. So gennerally each case is quiet


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.metku.net/index.html?sect=view&n=1&path=mods/whiskypc/index_eng

Best case EVER!!!

For my own practical computing experience however, something cheap, room for a 120mm fan or three, a few for 80mm, and lots of expansion bays, hopefully the bays are removable tray/ slot style!

Who needs quite! A PC is like a good sports car, you should hear a low rumble from miles away!


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Right, Ultimate 3 cases...

Antec P182 http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=604059 (my current case)

Coolermaster 830 Evolution http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=462687

Silverstone TJ09 http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=487766


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112116

these are pretty nice


----------



## Nightfirecat (Sep 13, 2007)

Get one of the $50 cooler master cases... Those are nice.


----------

